
Pedot can make our bodies play nice with implanted electronics - k__
https://www.freethink.com/articles/cyborgs
======
sxp
This is blogspam from [https://www.inverse.com/innovation/integrating-
electronics-w...](https://www.inverse.com/innovation/integrating-electronics-
with-the-body-study)

The source article has more useful info and actually defines "PEDOT":

> The polymer coating is technically called poly(3,4-ethylenedioxythiophene),
> or PEDOT. It is both electrically and ionically active, which the authors
> explain helps lower its impedance (aka its opposition to flowing electric
> charge) by three to four orders of magnitude compared to electronics without
> this coating.

> Researchers can effectively add any peptides, antibodies, or even DNA they
> want to these modified PEDOTs, Martin explains.

~~~
lioeters
> "Our materials are intended to bridge the gap between the inert, rigid,
> solid, abiotic engineered device and the living, soft, wet, biotic tissue."

Wow, I love how the science fiction I read as a child is becoming reality.

------
throwanem
This was a major part of the worldbuilding behind in _Deus Ex: Human
Revolution_ , which came out back in 2011.

Now I'm curious what papers Eidos Montreal's writers were working from when
they wrote it...

~~~
delecti
Somewhat different, as Neuropozyne was an immunosuppressant that needed to be
taken regularly, and this is a (theoretically) permanent coating on the
implant.

~~~
throwanem
There was specific mention made of PEDOT's use being a major and necessary
step in making augmentations possible, specifically because it is a conductive
and biocompatible polymer. For example:
[https://deusex.fandom.com/wiki/Neural_Interface_Protocols:_T...](https://deusex.fandom.com/wiki/Neural_Interface_Protocols:_The_PEDOT_Revolution)

~~~
delecti
Huh! I stand happily corrected. I must not have brushed past that piece of in-
game lore.

~~~
throwanem
I recall it being fairly easy to miss!

~~~
Alekhine
There was quite a bit of lore in that game. You could do a fair bit of reading
if you cared enough.

~~~
throwanem
Just as with its predecessor. Granted, I collected conspiracy theories in high
school so DX had nothing novel for me in that regard, but it was still a lot
of fun to laugh and nod along.

------
xkcd-sucks
Report it after ten years of human trials........

~~~
loa_in_
Or just make unlucky people buy neuropozyne

It's a reference to a fictional drug from futuristic science fiction where
neuripozyne needs to be taken regularly to avoid rejection of implanted
augmentations

------
throwaway590007
It is apparently not enough that the Machine got unfettered access to every
single aspect of our private lives - we should merge and become one with Her.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
I'll only put any tech in my body if it is 100% open source, hardware and
software and I'm allowed to tinker with it.

